# 4 display 7 segmentos en ensamblador para 68000



## elcon (Dic 19, 2007)

Soy nuevo en esto.
En una practica que tengo que hacer me piden lo que pone en el titulo.He conseguido hacer una rutuna que me convierta el numero introducido a 7 segmentos. Mi problema es como mezclar lenguaje en C con ensamblador, ya que me piden que utilice la funcion getch para coger el numero por teclado y asi mostrarse en el display.Tambien que conforme vaya tecleando se vayan poniendo de dcha a izdqa.
Si alguien a echo algo parecido le agradeceria que me ayudara.
               GRACIAS


----------



## dsuarez (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola amigo:
Te escribo pues hace ya algún tiempo me hice la misma pregunta. Generalmente cuando trabajamos con compiladores en C, necesitamos escribir también algo en ensamblador. Para ello debes poner si trabajas con el compilador CCS para PIC

#asm
...
...
code in assambler language
...
#endasm

Hay otras instrucciones pero eso depende del compilador que uses como por ejemplo 

__asm


----------

